# Restarting Services



## khedspeth (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm am fairly competent in Linux but I can't find out how to restart services in OSX from an SSH terminal.  I have modified the smb.conf file but need to restart the samba server.  How do I do this?

Thank you...Kevin


----------



## Taco (Aug 24, 2005)

Here is a great link - 
http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2003/03/18/samba.html

From link:

"To make Samba aware of the changes, use the command sudo killall -HUP smbd. This will tell the Samba daemon to reload its configuration information."

Also check out the part on how to enable SWAT (Samba Web Admin Tool) in article. 

Heck - just read the whole thing. It's become my "bible" on everything SAMBA for Mac OS X.

Best thing I ever read.


----------

